

Rich Hickey on Testing - cubix
http://blog.objectmentor.com/articles/2009/06/05/rich-hickey-on-testing

======
zacharypinter
There's a lot to like about testing, but far too often it feels like the sort
of drudge work that good programmers avoid.

I'd rather write a tool to do my drudge work for me. It seems as though
testing still lacks a good tool to streamline it.

~~~
jefffoster
I haven't worked enough with languages like Haskell to know whether this is
true, but isn't the compiler this tool?

I'd like to see studies as to whether statically typed languages mean less
testing. After all, compilation is just an automated test for a certain class
of problems, and with statically typed languages that class is larger than
with a dynamic language, like Lisp. Larger, but is it more useful?

